# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  هيستوگرام در پردازش تصوير

## JalaliMehr

سلام.
هيستوگرام تصوير چه كاربردهايي تو پردازش تصوير داره؟
مرسي

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

histogram در واقع ابزاریکه جهت آنالیز در Image processing و Data Mining استفاده میشه. در واقع نشان دهنده میزان فراوانی هر عنصر در نمودار می باشد و معمولا در پردازش تصویر کاربرد های به صورت میزان پراکندکی رنگ ها و الگوهایی به صورت 
gradient magnitudes و gradient direction وغیره داره.
بیشتر متدهای  threshold  بر پایه Histogram analyze  هستند بدین ترتیب با تحلیل بر روی این جامعه آماری میزان آستانه برای هر روش تعیین میشه و کاربردهای دیگر آن در Segmentation و enhancement هستش.
معمولا روش های آنالیز با هر تعداد item را به گروههای به نام Bins تقسیم می کنند و آنالیز بروی فراوانی Bins ها صورت می گیره.
به فرض مثال شما یک وب کم دارید و میخاید با حالت مختلف دست خودتون به سیستم فرمام بدید یکی از روش های خیلی ساده به این صورتکه شما بیاید هر فرم خودتون از RGB به فضای رنگی HSL ببرید سپس ناحیه مربوط به رنگ دست رو Segment کنید حالا می تونید
تو این ناحیه مشتق جهتی بگیرید و این فراوانی جهت ها رو هیستوگرام برده و اونو به n تا Bins تقسیم کنید . حالا از قبل مقادیر  Bins ها رو بر هر حالت دست ذخیره کنید و سپس وقتی که هر حالتی از دست رو تو فریم می بینید مقادیر Bins ها رو برای اون فریم محاسبه کنید
و سپس با فاصله اقلیدسی Bins ی رو که کمترین Distance رو از Bins فریم جاری داره به عنوان جواب نشون بدید به این ترتیب شما روشی پیاده کردید که از طریق وب کم می تونید به سیستم تون فرمان صادر کنید مثلاً یه media player رو کنترل کنید.
نکته ی رو که در پایان بایستی ذکر کنم هیستوگرام ها به صورت دو یا چند بعدی هم می تونیم برای آنالیز داده هامون استفاده کنیم
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این لینک مراجعه کنید.

----------


## mammad_asir

از هیستوگرا در از بین بردن نویز هم استفاده میشود

----------

